# Mushroom Pictorial



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Got some Great Mushroom Pictures you want to share, post them here

Post the Latin names if you know them, but it is not necessary. Slang names are OK too.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Morchella species…maybe M. frustrata 

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/GregPhilly015.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


Xerumphalina tenuipes and Polyporus squamosus


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0013_zps0e2ab771.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a 



<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0012_zps1d656ae9.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

Chanterellus phasmatis


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/PIC_0120-1.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

Morchella esculentoides or cryptica 


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/YardMushrooms051.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

Coprinus comatus auto-digesting


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

great post.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0007_zps02005b32.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

Hypomyces lactifluorum


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Jack - awesome idea for an end-of-winter thread, and awesome pics! 
You're a good photographer! I take countless pics of fugi throughout the year, but mine never look as good as those! 

Here are few of my favorites - hope everyone enjoys!


This tiny baby Cortinarius violaceous still has its cobwebby cortina hanging from the cap margin. Surprisingly, it's the only time I've ever seen this species here!


Geaster fimbriatum - Fringed Earthstar


SUPER-shaggy pair of Old Men of the Woods (Strobilomyces floccopus), even the stems!


These nasty-smelling Dog Stinkhorns, or Caninus elegans, kept coming up all Summer in some mulch I got from the city. It's pretty cool to watch the eggs hatch and you really do smell them before you see them!!

I'll post a few more later! Enjoy!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Color variations of Morchellas 

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0019_zpseb35799d.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

A Half Free morel with two other morels

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/WhitesintheOrchard025-1.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay, here's a good one that is actually a morel! This guy was just munching away in MY shroom patch!  I left him the stem!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Good thread and nice pics everyone...
One of my favorite pics from the past.....Nice patch of mature black sponge
It was too late for these in May of 08 when I found em...I've never been late since :wink:


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

A graceful Amanita bisporigera - Destroying Angel. Deadly but beautiful!


These enormous Tylopilus Felleus, or Bitter Boletes, come up in my woods every summer. That's a size-12 flip-flop! Huge mushrooms with firm flesh should be edible, dammit! I've put a morsel of sooooo many of these in my mouth hoping for the bitterness to be absent. Lots of disgusting faces have been the result!


This box turtle made a messy meal of this Russula just before I got this shot! He seemed not to care of my presence, as his meal was a satisfying one, I would guess! I find these shroom middlings all the time, and now I know the cuprit!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Clitocybe odora, great seasoning in cookies and cakes because of it strong anise taste and smell.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/100_3330_zpse5323170.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Boletus frostii

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/100_3382_zpsce753375.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's one everyone knows Grifola frondosa 

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/100_3417.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Cantharellus cinnnabarinus ( Red Chanterelles )

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/100_3363.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Jack, those Frostys took my breath away! Beautiful!!

Where did you find those Clitocybes?!?

All right, I've got just a couple more...


This tiny Smooth Chanterelle, Cantharellus lateritius, was under a leaf by some of its siblings which were a lot bigger. Amazing to see the beloved chanty at such a tiny growth stage - it was about a half an inch tall!.


This is the weirdest fungi I've had the honor of seeing in person. It's a fairly common slime mold, Fuligo septica, butit is usually a mass of squishy yellow slime! This stage in its growth is somewhat short, and I was lucky to get this shot! It looks like some weird version of a snowball snack cake, doesn't it? The red stuff looks like a jelly filling leaking out or something! Ahhh, the weird, wonderful world of fungi!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I found the Boletus frostii and the Clitocybe in Lapeer county, just east of good ole Flint, Michigan. Lapeer State Game Area was a great place to hunt when I lived downstate. I even used to find King Boletes there.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/KingBolete_zps40d87d9f.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">








</a>


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Jack! I guess Flint is a bit far for me to hunt - I live in South-Central Missouri. Your pics are all great and I'm jealous of that King Bolete!


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh wow do I miss seeing those king boletes! I have been trying to figure out how far north I have to go to find some kings. I live in chicago and it seems Northern Wisconsin and Northern Michigan are my best bet but I just cant figure out how far north to go. I calculated about 8hrs drive north should get me in the right habitat. When I was camping at Sleeping Bear Dunes the habitat reminded me that of which king boletes should flurish. I always kind of thought if theres black bears theres got to be be kings I wonder if that assumption has any truth to it.


----------

